# Irish People, Clubs In Taranto



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Hello. 
My name is Ann Marie, an Irish Senior Lady living In Alicante Spain 
Hoping to visit Taranto in the very near future,
Are there any Irish people , Irish Clubs In Taranto?.
Many Thanks


----------



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Hi Ann Marie here again, 
I believe there is an Irish Pub Called Joyces Pub in the center of Taranto. Or maybe it is an Irish theme Pub. However Is there any Irish People, perhaps in areas not too far from Tatanto?


----------



## Eithne (Jul 20, 2011)

*Greetings*



ann marie conroy said:


> Hi Ann Marie here again,
> I believe there is an Irish Pub Called Joyces Pub in the center of Taranto. Or maybe it is an Irish theme Pub. However Is there any Irish People, perhaps in areas not too far from Tatanto?


I'm not good at this link stuff but here we go...I am the only Irish person in Puglia as far as I know, The place was originally settled by the bould St Cathal but the locals call him Cataldo.
My lad is from this parts and he brought me here.
Avoid Joyces ....not a Mick in sight. 
Tell me more about yourself


----------



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Hi Eithne,
Great to hear from you, 
Im from Dublin the hubby is from co Meath retired and living in Alicante Spain
Hope to visit Taranto early next year, 
Would like to rent an apartment for a couple of weeks. 
My Dad was from there, He arrived in Ireland during second world war
but contact with Italian side of the family very limited.
Tell me about yourself and how you find life living in Italy-
Looking forward to hearing from you.
Ann Marie


----------



## Eithne (Jul 20, 2011)

ann marie conroy said:


> Hi Eithne,
> Great to hear from you,
> Im from Dublin the hubby is from co Meath retired and living in Alicante Spain
> Hope to visit Taranto early next year,
> ...


Hi Anne Marie
I actually live in Germany but religiously go to Taranto every year. I'm actually going to be there on Monday. We stay with my in laws for 3 weeks of the year. My husband and I plan to retire there. If you've never been, you'll find it very different. But then again I've never been to Alicante. I've never ever met another English speaking person there. Taranto is really off the chart. Are you just planning on a short holiday to visit your dad's old stomping ground?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Eithne said:


> Hi Anne Marie
> I actually live in Germany but religiously go to Taranto every year. I'm actually going to be there on Monday. We stay with my in laws for 3 weeks of the year. My husband and I plan to retire there. If you've never been, you'll find it very different. But then again I've never been to Alicante. I've never ever met another English speaking person there. Taranto is really off the chart. Are you just planning on a short holiday to visit your dad's old stomping ground?


hi eithne we live in abruzzo , but spent some time in taranto about ten years ago , we had the best fish meal we have had in our live , the resurant was called jesu christo jesus christ in english is this resturaunt still open i would like to know if so wel take a jurney down


----------



## Eithne (Jul 20, 2011)

pudd 2 said:


> hi eithne we live in abruzzo , but spent some time in taranto about ten years ago , we had the best fish meal we have had in our live , the resurant was called jesu christo jesus christ in english is this resturaunt still open i would like to know if so wel take a jurney down


Hi Pudd,
That would be a very long drive for a lunch  It's still there on Cesare Battisti. Taranto's food is terrible...for the waistline. Best fish, fruit, bread, cheese around. Don't get me started on the ice cream. Have you ever been to Cremeria Vienna- ice cream to die for. How those Italian ladies stay so slim- I don't know!


----------



## ann marie conroy (May 9, 2011)

Hi Eithne,
How are the tempatures where you are? very very hot here at the moment
No culture shock here as Spain well discovered by expats from all over the world in fact in some places you would not think you were in Spain at all, difficult when you are trying to learn Spanish. bread and wine and fruit and veg wonderful here too. But drink is very cheap not a good thing for the Irish I think. My fella is actually very good that way. so0 far ??


----------



## Eithne (Jul 20, 2011)

ann marie conroy said:


> Hi Eithne,
> How are the tempatures where you are? very very hot here at the moment
> No culture shock here as Spain well discovered by expats from all over the world in fact in some places you would not think you were in Spain at all, difficult when you are trying to learn Spanish. bread and wine and fruit and veg wonderful here too. But drink is very cheap not a good thing for the Irish I think. My fella is actually very good that way. so0 far ??


Greetings from a cool Taranto. It's only 29 degrees. Normally it's 35 degrees at this time of year. I'm forced to speak Italian because otherwise I'll never get by. I'm with my inlaws at the moment and the internet connection is a bit dodgy. I married an Italian who never gets drunk ha


----------

